# Epic fishing plus "big girls" to go along with it!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

The wade fishing has been phenomenal the past few day and will continue now that we are away from that backside of the full moon. It's been a busy week for me but rewarding with the great people I've gotten to fish with and will not forget the memories we've been making, that's the rewarding part of my job as a guide. My drifting peeps have been doing well throwing live shrimp and arties, for the next few days I'll continue on wade fishing, it's just hard for me right now to leave those great fish on the flats and stay in that nice cool water. I'll be continuing on throwing plastics in areas I'm seeing pods of small finger Mullet, where that small bait is the fish are and there is nothing better than chunking an artificial In a pod of finger Mullet and getting smashed by a big Trout or Redfish. I will admit I am not that guide that is going to wade fish the flats throwing a croaker all day, but in the same note I am not the person that is going to get in a hissy fit because someone else is using them "to each his own", I'd much rather be teaching my customers the art of lure fishing while wading and how easy it can be which anyone can do it, I have 10 year olds peeps that can challenge a pro . Of coarse while drift fishing the shell pads I don't blame my customers for wanting to get live shrimp or using gulp under a rattle cork, it's hard to beat at times and fun as heck to watch that cork slam down by a big Trout or Red while in the boat and the kids absolutely enjoy it, but if they want to use plastics I'm totally on that!







. Well i appreciate you all for reading my reports and looking forward to many more. Take a kid fishing and introduce someone new to the great outdoors. 
For available dates contact me at: 
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
June 28th and 29th Is available, also dates open in July. 
www.fishingmatagordabay.com 
[email protected]
Check out that awesome hat by 7 Day Addiction with Fabian Hernandez, awesome apparel !
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*more photos*

more photos


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice Hollis!! Will be out there Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Nicely done !


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Way to go Captain!! Nice report. I can't agree with you more. I take out people that only want to chase trout, some want to chase Reds, some want the hard pull and some just want to catch fish. Everybody don't want the same thing and versatility is the key. There is nothing more pleasurable than bringing joy to a kid while fishing!! Keep up the good work.


----------

